# Yellow Tags/Ausable



## mudpuppie (Apr 23, 2010)

Floated from Smith Bridge to McMasters yesterday and saw lots of trees in log jams with yellow numbered tags. Anyone know what that's about? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

Dnr is adding and tracking the trout structure on the ausable. Part of a state/conservation group habitat project 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

